# Flex Android Widget



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

While setting up a new phone I noticed that there was a Flex widget so I decided to put on my home screen to see what if offered. So far I haven't seen any content. Does this widget do anything or is it just a useless shortcut to the app?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

It doesn't even show am or pm but this is what it does.


----------

